# 'Shrooms help to relieve the symptoms of OCD



## garcia3441 (Dec 20, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061221/ap_on_he_me/psilocybin_study


----------



## Blexican (Dec 21, 2006)

Right...well I could see why they'd be relieved of the symptoms since they'll be distracted by the floor and walls melting and all the bugs crawling on their skin and the 24/7 Aurora Borealis floating under them.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mushrooms are gnarly 

(disclamer: dont do drugs)


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Jan 2, 2007)

Mmmmmmm, SHROOMS!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 2, 2007)

OCD is such a funny condition. The people know that it's not doing anything for them, but they have to do it anyways, no offense meant to people here who may have it. Is it a physical thing with the brain (chemical imbalance) or a psychological thing?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 13, 2007)

TheBlexican3 said:


> Right...well I could see why they'd be relieved of the symptoms since they'll be distracted by the floor and walls melting and all the bugs crawling on their skin and the 24/7 Aurora Borealis floating under them.





I went to a school filled with druggies and since shrooms are hard to get round these parts, I never got try them.  There was, however a very abundant supply of herb that I enjoyed.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 13, 2007)

I can kinda see that given that the last time I did 'shrooms, it rendered me incapable of doing anything else for about 15 hours...


----------



## Nick1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Drugs FTL!!!!!!!!!  


You Use You LOSE!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 2, 2007)

Meh, if someone wants to pump a bunch of crap into their body, who are we to stop them?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 8, 2007)

Quick!! Help me proove I have OCD!!


----------



## Shawn (Feb 13, 2007)

I did shrooms once about 12 years ago when I was 18 and I didn't like it as much as acid which I did a few times back then as well. Since then, i've never touched both though, as time when on, I lost interest in them. I always thought the high lasted way too long too.


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 7, 2007)

the current link came up dead, but i found this study.

http://www.maps.org/research/psilo/azproto.html

I can't really understand WHY you would crank someone up like that to see the effects of Obsessive Compulsive disorder. That's kinda like nailing someone to the floor to see if it has an effect on them sleepwalking.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> That's kinda like nailing someone to the floor to see if it has an effect on them sleepwalking.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 7, 2007)

funny story... dont have sex on half an ounce of mushrooms...

i was doing this chick and she grew huuuge fangs... got very scared... ran out of a dorm room butt naked

i did 2-ct-2 this weekend (get it while its legal kids it wont be for long)
sort of like a 'shroomy' acid trip


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 8, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I did shrooms once about 12 years ago when I was 18 and I didn't like it as much as acid which I did a few times back then as well. Since then, i've never touched both though, as time when on, I lost interest in them. I always thought the high lasted way too long too.



you liked acid more eh? i've never done it just because people just described it as shroom like but much more intense. and i didn't like shrooms at all, very discomforting. i liked the visuals and the crazy body buzz, but it felt like my insides were being put through a meat grinder. all my friends that have done them (or done shrooms with at the time) said they've never felt anything like that.


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 8, 2007)

Not trying to be a buzzkill, but be careful with that shit. A kid around this area lost the functionality of his liver and kidneys drinking mushroom tea.


----------



## noodles (Mar 9, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> funny story... dont have sex on half an ounce of mushrooms...
> 
> i was doing this chick and she grew huuuge fangs... got very scared... ran out of a dorm room butt naked


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

noodles said:


>



Yeah, that shit was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Drugs FTL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You Use You LOSE!!!!!!!



 

The problem ain't the drugs : they will always be around.
The problem is the usage people make of it (it's like the way we use sugar).

Imho, "soft" drugs can sometimes be useful for certain individuals.
It can open mental "doors" and makes you live out of your "caged self" (wouhhh. That's nice, isn't it?).


----------



## h4x5k8 (Mar 9, 2007)

playstopause said:


> The problem ain't the drugs : they will always be around.
> The problem is the usage people make of it (it's like the way we use sugar).
> 
> Imho, "soft" drugs can sometimes be useful for certain individuals.
> It can open mental "doors" and makes you live out of your "caged self" (wouhhh. That's nice, isn't it?).



I see it the same way. When used responsibly, and in the right mindset (not just 'whoaa braa im gonna get so fucked up!') it can be an incredible experience. The Mayans/Amazonian Tribes had the right idea. 

Psilocybin is toxic, but the amount you need to trigger a change in consciousness is so very very extremely small, it makes it much safer/more natural than many other drugs. Go plants.


----------



## noodles (Mar 9, 2007)

Nick1 said:


> Drugs FTL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> You Use You LOSE!!!!!!!



You don't drink alcohol, right? What about smoking, you don't do that, right? I'm positive you don't drink caffeine. I just know that you've never taken aspirin or ibuprofen, cough syrup, or any number of other non-prescription drugs.


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> You don't drink alcohol, right? What about smoking, you don't do that, right? I'm positive you don't drink caffeine. I just know that you've never taken aspirin or ibuprofen, cough syrup, or any number of other non-prescription drugs.



I don't.



 

Yeah, right, no alcohol?


----------



## playstopause (Mar 9, 2007)

For christ's sake, just breathing the air in North-America is a drug consumption...


----------



## Universe74 (Mar 21, 2007)

noodles said:


> You don't drink alcohol, right? What about smoking, you don't do that, right? I'm positive you don't drink caffeine. I just know that you've never taken aspirin or ibuprofen, cough syrup, or any number of other non-prescription drugs.



Don't forget he grows all his own food and uses no artificial fertilizer.


----------

